# Smart Host SMTP server: Which MTA ?

## LordVan

Hi.

I've been recently getting annoyed with trying to set up an SMTP server on the local company network, which I just want to act as a smart - host to send emails. I'm sure people have needed / wanted / used something like this before and I vaguely remember - from years ago - that with debian it did some auto-configuration for exim to do this.

I use qmail myself on my private server at the moment (which can be set up to use a smarthost with

```
echo ":smarthost-server.xyz" >/var/qmail/control/smtproutes
```

exim has similar config like described on http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/exim-mta-how-do-i-route-or-relaying-via-a-smarthost.html

I was wondering what other gentooers use and what the experiences are -- I do think my ISPs MTA requires SMTP auth which might pose to be a problem.

Update:

It does require SMTP Auth as seen on http://business.telekom.at/support/installationshilfen/internetzugang.php (german)

Regards

----------

## nobspangle

I'm a big fan of Postfix, for smtp auth make sure you compile it with sasl

----------

## cach0rr0

 *nobspangle wrote:*   

> I'm a big fan of Postfix, for smtp auth make sure you compile it with sasl

 

++

Postfix is the easiest to configure IMHO, as well the security record is quite good compared to the other major ones. 

you can do per-domain smarthost via transport maps (for example, gmail/hotmail/yahoo/aol dont like my IP, so for those I send through my ISP)

OR

do everything to a singular smarthost via 'relayhost'

ESMTP auth is simply as well

http://www.freelock.com/kb/Postfix_relayhost

http://www.opengroupware.org/en/users/docs/snippets/Mail/postfixauth.html

Opt for the second route. 

Also thoughts like: http://www.disciplina.net/musings/qmail_rant

----------

## LordVan

Thanks for the answer - and links .. works nicely  :Very Happy: 

I might just also dump qmail on my web/mail/jabber/.. server and use postfix but a transition like that is usually a bit of  a pain  :Wink: 

----------

